#   ( )

## 53

:
https://www.cia.gov/library/readingr...00300435-5.pdf

----------


## UA4HJI

> "   "


  ""    ,       -     .
  , 4 1949 . 45,46. 
 
     . 
           1980-     .

 ( )      :
 http://nnm2.com/blogs/etam/otechestv...godov-i/page2/

      : 
 "-47" (1950 .)

----------


## rv9yk

-  *16    ""  22     -      UA9QBQ -          .                  42 .     1976        .      .* :Razz:

----------

RA4RT, Stalker

----------

